#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Poetry Thread

## RunningAroundNakedOnFire

a black write, nights hairpin holding up the stars
a philosophers late night wife
wraps folds over jeweled cover
sweeps somber into embrace
webbed reality drips down a million paths
a black mirroring pool under her feet

----------

